# Cs6-buyers remorse....



## JustJazzie (Jan 3, 2014)

I just bought a student copy of cs6. It's downloading now and I have a terrible case of buyers remorse. 

With the New CC model in place, I figured it was now or never since I could never justify the monthly cost just for photoshop. 

Up until now I have always used aperture for all my photo editing needs, but lately I've been finding places where photoshop would be handy. Liquify, merging photos, perhaps layers.....

Please tell me once I learn this program I won't regret it!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 3, 2014)

You NEED to have, and learn how to use, Photoshop. (CS6/CC) It is something I could not live without for certain things. There is just no substitute. Period.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2014)

You really will WANT a copy of Photoshop, the real, full deal. I tried the trial of Elements....Oh, man, I found it confusing, the layout and interface concepts both a "mess"...CS6 or CC will serve you better, for longer.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2014)

That is normal Jazzie.  Go to youtube and watch videos on those features you mentioned and try them out on photos you have. I don't have CS6 but there are plenty of features on it that make me want it.

I just got the Nik collection and am using it in LR4 and PSE11 and if it works as good in CS6 as it does in PSE then WOW.

Congrats on the purchase. Have fun with it.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 3, 2014)

Especially if you are interested in boudoir! Bring on the the warp and liquify tools please. A must have in my boudoir editing.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 3, 2014)

:deep breath: my friend has been telling its irreplaceable and I've been resisting. Then I found out I could still get a permanent copy. And I jumped feet first- it was a complete impulse buy.....

I'm really hating my limited internet right now! I can't watch any Video tutorials until my internet resets the 16th.


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2014)

Been using photo for over 12 years now and I cannot recommend it enough. 

I also use all the other CS programs and they are all great too.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> Especially if you are interested in boudoir! Bring on the the warp and liquify tools please. A must have in my boudoir editing.



Oh no, you would NEVER us the warp and liquify tools to "enhance" a boudoir photo. I mean come on, they don't do that kind of stuff in the magazines.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 3, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Oh no, you would NEVER us the warp and liquify tools to "enhance" a boudoir photo. I mean come on, they don't do that kind of stuff in the magazines.



Of corse not! That would be absolutely unethecal! :giggle:


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 3, 2014)

ms paint ftw!

just saying. free and breezy.

hah no, PS is all it's cracked up to be and more. I've used it before, but was never into photo editing at that time.
I'll be getting it myself soon enough - once I get the stick out of my ass on organizing my photos manually.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 3, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> ms paint ftw!  just saying. free and breezy.  hah no, PS is all it's cracked up to be and more. I've used it before, but was never into photo editing at that time. I'll be getting it myself soon enough - once I get the stick out of my ass on organizing my photos manually.



Haha! I've got aperture for organizing. It feels so expensive because as of right now I only plan on using it for three things. Although my friend swears that masking is easier in PS than in aperture. Right now the interface seems so complicated! 

I can't even finish downloading it until after midnight when I have free downloads  since it's gonna take 2.5 more gigs and we only have 3 left for the month. *sigh*


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 3, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I just bought a student copy of cs6. It's downloading now and I have a terrible case of buyers remorse.
> 
> With the New CC model in place, I figured it was now or never since I could never justify the monthly cost just for photoshop.
> 
> ...



I just installed CS6 a few days ago. Up until then, I've been using LR5 and Nikon Capture NX2. Anyhow, my only regret is not switching to CS6 a long time ago. I'm able to fix photos taken ages ago that I wrote off as unfixable. I would recommend CS6 to anyone in a heartbeat.


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Jan 4, 2014)

There's a very good reason why "photoshopping" is a universally accepted term amongst the general public. Pretty much every average Joe off the street will know what you mean when you say "photoshop". It's an industry standard for good reason, it does things that other software just can't do.

It's a great investment but.................... get ready to invest some MAJOR time learning how to use it effectively. I'm talking years and decades here.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 4, 2014)

Jazzie, I have been using photoshop Since early 2000's  and I don't know what I would do with out it. It is very powerful program that you must have in your arsenal of graphic programs. OF course I use mine for my business like ALL THE TIME. Give your self some time and you can always use youtube for tutorials. If you need some help pm me and when I have time I would be more than happy to give you some tips.

Oh by the way I am doing my trial of PS CC and I have a lot of plug ins that are not working with it so I am still using Cs5. I don't think the monthly cost is that bad if you use it a lot. I think there is a promotion right now for the bundle which also gives you light room.


----------



## Sventek (Jan 4, 2014)

Photoshops is brilliant, and you won't regret it. If you need to learn from scratch, can you afford a subscription to lynda.com? Once you're a bit more advanced, I'd recommend a subscription to Guy Gowan - he's taught me more helpful stuff than anyone else, by far.


----------



## NedM (Jan 4, 2014)

You won't regret it!
I've been using PS for as long as I can remember!
Merge, liquefy, brush, everything does come in handy and in play at some point!


----------



## jenko (Jan 4, 2014)

You won't regret it after some time has passed. There is so much to learn and explore (and the learning never ends!) Have fun with it!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for making be feel better about my impulsiveness. I finally got it downloaded around 1 am and I opened it this morning. I must say I think this is the most confusing program I have ever opened in my life! heres to hoping my cellphone internet will let me view some tutorials!


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2014)

Where are you that Internet service is so iffy? No doubt, the Internet is not readily available everywhere on the planet.

Relying on tutorials will leave huge gaps in your understanding of how to use any software.
Here is a book (no Internet or electricity needed) that takes you from the beginning to the end and covers each tool, feature, function, and capability CS 6 has in between:
Adobe Photoshop CS6 for Photographers: A professional image editor's guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC

Also, with CS 6 open and assuming you have Internet access, just press your keyboard F1 key to go directly to Adobe Community Help - https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/topics.html

Another free source for online tutorials made by Photoshop experts is - Adobe TV


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 4, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Thanks everyone for making be feel better about my impulsiveness. I finally got it downloaded around 1 am and I opened it this morning. I must say I think this is the most confusing program I have ever opened in my life! heres to hoping my cellphone internet will let me view some tutorials!



I feel your pain on multiple levels. Our internet and cell service was less that quality. We finally switched internet service and I had to install a Cell phone signal booster. As for CS6, confusing is right, I've spent hours so far watching Youtube tutorials in order to preform basic editing lol My advice, sign up for some CS classes, I'm signed up for one in the Spring. That and I've watching youtube videos like crazy. I figured I'll focus on one tool used in a video at a time until class.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 4, 2014)

KmH said:


> Where are you that Internet service is so iffy? No doubt, the Internet is not readily available everywhere on the planet.  Relying on tutorials will leave huge gaps in your understanding of how to use any software. Here is a book (no Internet or electricity needed) that takes you from the beginning to the end and covers each tool, feature, function, and capability CS 6 has in between: Adobe Photoshop CS6 for Photographers: A professional image editor's guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC  Also, with CS 6 open and assuming you have Internet access, just press your keyboard F1 key to go directly to Adobe Community Help - https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/topics.html  Another free source for online tutorials made by Photoshop experts is - Adobe TV


 Thanks for the links I'll check them out! We live in the colorado mountains, and I live practically on the top of a peak! In fact, just 5 houses down they are able to get regular internet. Unfortunately they didn't run the cables high enough so we are just SOL and stuck with ridiculously expensive satellite internet. On the bright side, our views can't be beat. ;-)


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 4, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> I feel your pain on multiple levels. Our internet and cell service was less that quality. We finally switched internet service and I had to install a Cell phone signal booster. As for CS6, confusing is right, I've spent hours so far watching Youtube tutorials in order to preform basic editing lol My advice, sign up for some CS classes, I'm signed up for one in the Spring. That and I've watching youtube videos like crazy. I figured I'll focus on one tool used in a video at a time until class.


    Luckily, my friend has taken several classes and she is willing to teach me! It's just a matter of when we can get together. Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 4, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your pain on multiple levels. Our internet and cell service was less that quality. We finally switched internet service and I had to install a Cell phone signal booster. As for CS6, confusing is right, I've spent hours so far watching Youtube tutorials in order to preform basic editing lol My advice, sign up for some CS classes, I'm signed up for one in the Spring. That and I've watching youtube videos like crazy. I figured I'll focus on one tool used in a video at a time until class.
> ...



Awesome deal.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay- this is the most confusing thing I've ever opened in my entire life. It practically has me in tears every time I open it. 

And it's frozen on me twice and I've had to start all over.


----------



## jenko (Jan 6, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Okay- this is the most confusing thing I've ever opened in my entire life. It practically has me in tears every time I open it.
> 
> And it's frozen on me twice and I've had to start all over.



Here's some info that might be worth a read as far as crashes go: How to tune Photoshop CS6 for peak performance


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 6, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> Especially if you are interested in boudoir! Bring on the the warp and liquify tools please. A must have in my boudoir editing.


Kathy, does this mean you could make me skinny??


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 6, 2014)

Jazzy-- take a photoshop class.  It is the absolute best program for editing but it can be very overwhelming.  I've been using it for 15 years (wow I'm getting old) and I don't even use all of the features it has to offer.

Learn it, it is completely worth it...


----------



## ValerieGoettsch (Jan 12, 2014)

Jazzie, I feel your pain. Most of us felt like you when we first opened up Photoshop. It  can be intimidating because it's so powerful. But you CAN get a handle on it and once you do, you&#8217;ll love it. I hope by now you did what  Keith (KmH) suggested and bought the book. It will walk you through all the basics and will get you going until you can take a class. You&#8217;ll get to a point where it&#8217;s really rather fun, I promise.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to your future. Best investment to this date yet.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 12, 2014)

ValerieGoettsch said:


> Jazzie, I feel your pain. Most of us felt like you when we first opened up Photoshop. It  can be intimidating because it's so powerful. But you CAN get a handle on it and once you do, you&rsquo;ll love it. I hope by now you did what  Keith (KmH) suggested and bought the book. It will walk you through all the basics and will get you going until you can take a class. You&rsquo;ll get to a point where it&rsquo;s really rather fun, I promise.


 I haven't been able to get a book yet. I've been having camera issues that pushed photoshop to the side for a bit. I'm finally back up and running today so maybe I'll try some more self portraits and give it another go! I'm also having some ram issues running it. It's crashed on me several times when running a blur filter?  



412 Burgh said:


> Welcome to your future. Best investment to this date yet.



I hope I feel this way sometime soon!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 16, 2014)

Allright, I got to do a "mini session" today for a friend and I finally have a good subject to work with. Can I just say photoshop is AWESOME. I've done a few comparison edits from aperture to PS and I have to say, photoshop is AH-maze-ING. I can't wait to learn more!


----------

